# This weekend - Wildwood Crest/Cape may



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

hello All, haven't posted in a while...finally headed down to the family home in Wildwood Crest and was wondering what you think the best bet would be for Saturday evening and Sunday morning/mid-day...kingfish? fluke? 

has anyone been fishing the Cold Spring jetty (coastguard) I can drive into there in about 3 minutes from our place but have never actually been on the jetty...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The LORAN support unit is now closed and I don't know if they are letting you fish the jetty or not. Back fishin has been pretty good depending where you go. They have been catchin striper, flounder, blues and kings at the half bridge at grassy sound. The Route 109 bridge, (big bridge) going into Cape May has been producing striper at night on plugs. The West Cape Bridge has been producing striper and flounder. The George Redding Bridge (Wildwood) has been producing flounder. The Cement Ship at the point has been producing flounder here and there.


----------



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks. I have never worked any of the bridges down there but have wanted to. I may move around a bit


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

tm613 said:


> Thanks. I have never worked any of the bridges down there but have wanted to. I may move around a bit


The toll bridge between Wildwood Crest and Cape May isn't a bad spot either.


----------



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

I headed over to teh ferry jetty on Sat night (dusk) threw a bucktail and gulp minnow...nothing...there was a few dolphins swimming around in the area

Hit a party boat on Sunday morning just a few mini dogs and a kingfish...there was maybe 5 keepers on the boat


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well if ya get back down this way, shoot me a pm and we can hit some good spots.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Never fished the bridges in CM ... do ya just fish near the bridge where the lights hit the water? Never really fished CM at night period, but the bridges may be a good place for me to start!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Bob, on the North Side of the Rt 109 bridge, the same side that Hand's Two Bait and Tackle is on, follow that road to the canal and you'll see a path that leads under the bridge.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I see the path on Birds Eye View on Bing Maps ... looks like a nice big bulkhead under there ... a par of lights appear to be above each of the two sets of bridge supports in the water, and another pair of lights above land on either side.

You have any tips on fishing under there? I would assume it's not as grassy as fishing the inlet area. How are the tides under there ... not very strong because the water comes in from the bay and the ocean and that's sort of the mid-point?

Flounder, trout & striper around there?

Thanks!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Current runs fast through there Bob. You can catch Striper and weakies on plugs and buck tails by tossing into the pilings and working them. You can also catch flounder by fishing the left side of the bridge.


----------

